# National 3D Demo Days



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*National 3D Demo Days coming to a retailer near you (see locator)*​
The Consumer Electronics Association, ESPN and local retailers plan to host "National 3D Demo Days" September 10-12. Participating retailers will demonstrate 3DTV with ESPN 3D video and surround-sound. That includes live coverage of the Miami vs. Ohio State football game on Saturday, September 11, at 3:40 p.m. ET.


> From DigitalTips.org:
> 
> During National 3D Demo Days, ESPN 3D will provide continuous 3D programming to retail outlets across the country, including live coverage of the Miami vs. Ohio State football game on September 11 at 3:40 p.m. ET and highlights from the 2010 FIFA World Cup, X Games 16, and the Boise State vs. Virginia Tech game from Sept. 6.


For more info and retailer locations, go to *DigitalTips.org*

*Retailer Locator* - Retailers participating in the 3D Demo Days weekend, September 10-12, 2010


----------

